# The “Hidden” Retailers 2019



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Great idea! Have never heard of that website. I really like the "Standing Witch".


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Balsam Hill

Moonstruck Gifts - watch for special sales, I was able to get a couple of Katherine’s Collection items for 50% off

City Flowers

City Lights Collectibles

Christmas Traditions - lots of vintage Halloween, but beware, shipping is high!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Meadow said:


> There are a lot of boards about our major retailers for Halloween 2019. But, there are tons of retailers many of us have stumbled upon. If you have a little known, slightly hidden retailer please post the link and tell us about them.
> 
> For me, it’s Sheerlund.
> 
> ...


Have your ordered from these guys before ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

There is never a thread dedicated to them, but Design Toscano has some pretty ecclectic, unique items. I buy from them often, beyond Halloween decor.

Design Toscano


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Have your ordered from these guys before ?


Yes, through Amazon. Got this witch. I would say she’s average quality but love her face. I just needed a full size static witch with an Apple that did not have a green face and was not the Snow White version.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Balsam Hill
> 
> Moonstruck Gifts - watch for special sales, I was able to get a couple of Katherine’s Collection items for 50% off
> 
> ...


Loving this witch from City Lights!

https://www.citylightscollectibles.com/mark-roberts-6694404-old-witch-animated.html


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm wondering about that red witch in the Sheerlund site. She looks fantastic!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

www.ledchristmaslights.com
www.getcoolstuff.com
The latter is Tekky Toys website for selling demos (or so I have heard) but everything I have bought there isbrand spanking now. I got a Pointing Harvester from there two years ago.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Has anyone ordered from Classy Halloween? Saw a few things I'd like to order but I wonder if it's legit.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> www.ledchristmaslights.com
> www.getcoolstuff.com
> The latter is Tekky Toys website for selling demos (or so I have heard) but everything I have bought there isbrand spanking now. I got a Pointing Harvester from there two years ago.


Seems like some decent prices at getcoolstuff.com, you have had good experience with the items shipping and everything?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes, it's a legit site. It is quite literally Tekky Toys just getting rid of stuff. Only issue (not a problem) I encountered was once they were slow shipping, but they made it up by throwing in some decent free stuff. I would expect slow shipment as it is not a retail site, and it is someone at Tekky's part time job.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

https://www.pyramidcollection.com/


^witch/magic/dragons/fairies and some steampunk. They have mostly clothing and jewelry, but there's some interesting decor there too. I have not ordered from them, but I believe they've been around for ages so it's likely they're safe?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Earthbound Trading

It’s primarily a hippy store, but they have metaphysical stuff as well as a few Halloween-type items in the fall. They almost always have a sale with free shipping going on.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Shop - Spiders of the Web



I don't know about their prices on the other stuff, but their pumpkin carving section and bulk carver tools are what's let me do the carving party every year. Haven't seen anyone else do these tools so cheap or in bulk.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Lukewa said:


> I'm wondering about that red witch in the Sheerlund site. She looks fantastic!


You know Lillian Vernon has her. Best I can tell she doesn’t talk just her crystal ball changes. Lillian Vernon also has the one I bought just for about $30 more though.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Shop - Spiders of the Web
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about their prices on the other stuff, but their pumpkin carving section and bulk carver tools are what's let me do the carving party every year. Haven't seen anyone else do these tools so cheap or in bulk.


That has to be one of the slowest sites I have run across in a long time. They must be hosting it on an old laptop.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

bobby2003 said:


> That has to be one of the slowest sites I have run across in a long time. They must be hosting it on an old laptop.



Dayyuuuuum you’re not kidding!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’ve also found stuff here:

https://www.christmascentral.com/other-holidays-and-occasions/halloween-decorations/

https://www.christmastreeshops.com/halloween/c/1583

https://www.plowhearth.com/en/Halloween-Decorations/c/5729

Last year plow & hearth had a great deal on a life size reaper. Hope they add more this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Meadow - Thank you so much for starting this thread. It's great to hear about "Hidden Treasures".


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Meadow - Thank you so much for starting this thread. It's great to hear about "Hidden Treasures".


You are most welcome! I’m so surprised there are so many!

Also adding one more for those not in the Midwest, I also have had really good luck with the Pumpkin Hollow collection at Menards. If you don’t have a Menards, it’s like a regional Lowe’s. They have some leftovers from last year up on their site now.

https://www.menards.com/main/home-decor/halloween/c-12270.htm


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - I just looked at Christmas Traditions website. Saw a Halloween mug that I liked. The mug is $12.99, but, shipping is almost the same price, $12.83. You are right, their shipping charge is outrageous. Needless to say i took the mug out of my shopping cart.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

It definitely pays to price shop. While I plan to continue investigating shipping costs and possible sales, look at the price differences for



































the Katherine’s Collection witch mask.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Meadow said:


> For me, it’s Sheerlund.


I have a few questions to ask you Meadow, if that's not inconvenient. ) The prices are really reasonable at the Sheerulnd site. Have you been happy with the quality of the items you purchased? Have you ordered any of their large items like the standing witch? 

I ask in part because when they asked me to sign up for emails, their site actually gave a 404 error message. I always get skittish when a site doesn't work properly. I worry that the business might have the same issue. 

Any advice you can give will be appreciated.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay, I think the Internet gods and goddesses are intent on my staying within budget this year. Every item I look at and think, "Oh, that's nice and I can afford it," is out of stock when I click to order it. Not just one site, mind you, all of them. I have only found a couple of items that are actually in stock. I guess we haunters all have similar tastes and clear out the stores of favorite items.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> There is never a thread dedicated to them, but Design Toscano has some pretty ecclectic, unique items. I buy from them often, beyond Halloween decor.
> 
> Design Toscano


I have a tombstone from them that I really like. 
I think I need to get these guys!






Shriek Skeleton Scream Statue JQ4830 - Design Toscano


Our Design Toscano exclusive screaming skeleton sculpture is cast in quality designer resin and individually hand-painted one skeleton statue at a time to capture each creepy detail.




www.designtoscano.com











Nosferatu Vampire Bust Statue AL33648 - Design Toscano


Paying homage to the legendary 1922 film depiction of fabled vampire Count Orlok, this collectible Nosferatu statue is an icon of literature and cinema.




www.designtoscano.com


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

chubstuff said:


> Okay, I think the Internet gods and goddesses are intent on my staying within budget this year. Every item I look at and think, "Oh, that's nice and I can afford it," is out of stock when I click to order it. Not just one site, mind you, all of them. I have only found a couple of items that are actually in stock. I guess we haunters all have similar tastes and clear out the stores of favorite items.


Some sites, such as Trendy Halloween, Spirit (if you use the back door), others, show the last price an item was at. For Trendy, this is often a clearance price of perhaps 33-50% last retail. Not saying this is the main reason why you see out if stock items at a reasonable price, just one possible reason.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

WARNING: if you are easily offended Ink Shop may not be for you. They do have some great classic monster prints though.








Inked Shop | Magazines, Tattoo Clothing, & Lifestyle Goods


If you march to the beat of your own drum, you'll love Inked Shop's tattoo clothing and lifestyle goods. Shop magazines, punk accessories, and much more. Shop now!




www.inkedshop.com










Homewares - Punk, retro & tattoo inspired housewares & novelties - Sourpuss Clothing


Punk, retro & tattoo inspired housewares & novelties




www.sourpussclothing.com













Gothic Home Decor & Accessories | Goth Homeware


Spooky home decor perfect for every goth and dark design lover! Shop alternative homeware for yer crypt, bathroom and the kitchen.




us.killstar.com













Gothic Clothing, Skull Jewelry & Accessories.


Skullflow is the perfect destination for everything from skull jewelry to skull home decor, skull designs, skull clothing, gothic clothing and skull accessories.




www.skullflow.com


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

https://www.skullkrane.com
Skullkrane Animatronics is where you can find brand new old-stock animatronics, inflatables, lighting and more. *Use promo-code (save25) for 25% off.* I run this website myself and would appreciate it if you would check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> I have a few questions to ask you Meadow, if that's not inconvenient. ) The prices are really reasonable at the Sheerulnd site. Have you been happy with the quality of the items you purchased? Have you ordered any of their large items like the standing witch?
> 
> I ask in part because when they asked me to sign up for emails, their site actually gave a 404 error message. I always get skittish when a site doesn't work properly. I worry that the business might have the same issue.
> 
> Any advice you can give will be appreciated.


I managed to get everything directly through them via Amazon. It’s possible as we get closer to the holiday they’ll do the same. But, I totally agree with you on the site. That makes me slightly nervous as well.

As far as the quality, the material on the witch I have is consistent with the cauldron sisters I got from GR. The witch is still basically a plastic top on a rod with a Christmas tree stand. I would say she is consistent with other props like her.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Spirits Vineyard - I just looked at Christmas Traditions website. Saw a Halloween mug that I liked. The mug is $12.99, but, shipping is almost the same price, $12.83. You are right, their shipping charge is outrageous. Needless to say i took the mug out of my shopping cart.


You know, it’s great there are so many other retailers out there but it seems the disadvantage to them is shipping. Our bigger stores often give free shipping but these smaller ones kinds beat you with shipping costs.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Throwing another out there. Haven’t bought from them yet.

https://www.costumepub.com/default.aspx

No free shipping. I did just join their newsletter so we will see. They do have a nice selection of high end props as well as more cost effective ones.

I remember this witch from Spirit last year. She was $99 I think.









FLYING WITCH - CostumePub.com


Dashing FLYING WITCH. A grand collection of Witch & Wizard Animated Props for Halloween at CostumePub.



www.costumepub.com


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Throwing another out there. Haven’t bought from them yet.
> 
> https://www.costumepub.com/default.aspx
> 
> ...


Their prices seem very low, particularly on small to medium sized props. I mean pretty consistently across the board they have the lowest price I have seen for a number of items I follow. I will definitely test shipping at least thru checkout. Sometimes with prices this low shipping can be absurd. Anyone buy from them, and or know about their shipping costs?
To be clear their website rings true, I am not saying there are red flags of absurdly low prices, etc.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> For Trendy, this is often a clearance price of perhaps 33-50% last retail. Not saying this is the main reason why you see out if stock items at a reasonable price, just one possible reason.


No, no... I'm sure it's the Internet gods and goddesses prop blocking me.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Their prices seem very low, particularly on small to medium sized props. I mean pretty consistently across the board they have the lowest price I have seen for a number of items I follow. I will definitely test shipping at least thru checkout. Sometimes with prices this low shipping can be absurd. Anyone buy from them, and or know about their shipping costs?
> To be clear their website rings true, I am not saying there are red flags of absurdly low prices, etc.


No success in coupon codes. Still waiting on my email.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I managed to get everything directly through them via Amazon. It’s possible as we get closer to the holiday they’ll do the same. But, I totally agree with you on the site. That makes me slightly nervous as well.
> 
> As far as the quality, the material on the witch I have is consistent with the cauldron sisters I got from GR. The witch is still basically a plastic top on a rod with a Christmas tree stand. I would say she is consistent with other props like her.


Thanks so much for responding. I think I'll give them a shot. Sometimes it's easier to buy a less expensive prop and fix it up than it is to start from scratch. At least now we have a wonderful thread for posting how our purchases go with the "off brand" retailers.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I totally agree with you on the site. That makes me slightly nervous as well.


Well, the other shoe just dropped on Sheerlund; at least for me. The prices you see for each item are the cost you would get if you were to buy the case... which you must do to buy an item. So, the @36.50 Red Witch becomes two red witches at $73.00 and the $4.25 lantern becomes six lanterns costing $25.50.










Still, if you need six lanterns or want two witches, the prices are pretty decent. But there are a few more red flags along the way.

Shipping is $31.50 using an _*estimated*_ Fed Ex charge. That does mean it might go up. If you want to use a common carrier, you have to call them to find out what the savings might be. I'm uncomfortable with companies that aren't up front about what they intend to charge on shipping.

BUT... and we're talking a really big but here... the clincher as to why I won't be buying from them is that there is a disclaimer on the order section saying "Freight Carrier is responsible for the goods during transportation. Please, open the package delivered under your order the moment you receive it. If any damage is revealed, make claims against mail service."

In short: if you receive damaged goods, don't call Sheerlund customer service, because they're taking no responsibility for the products they sell. Fed Ex would rightly send you right back to Sheerlund if you told them the LED lights don't work or there are missing parts, but Sheerlund is going to tell you take it up with the carrier. It's a loop I've dealt with before, and I'm not going to do it again if I see the red flag right at the start.

If a deal is too good to believe... sigh


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Meadow for a great thread!

Every time I've posted a thread with something that I thought was a great find for haunters, it gets mysteriously moved to gawd-knows-where - never to be seen again. So I've stopped sharing cool stuff I've stumbled on. I'm doing quite a bit of bookmarking here... quickly! ?


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Have to mention American Science & Surplus. They have all kinds of cool stuff for setting upa scene or help with costume add-ons. 

American Science & Surplus


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

bobby2003 said:


> That has to be one of the slowest sites I have run across in a long time. They must be hosting it on an old laptop.


Pumpkin knives for $.50 probably don't pay too many bills.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> Well, the other shoe just dropped on Sheerlund; at least for me. The prices you see for each item are the cost you would get if you were to buy the case... which you must do to buy an item. So, the @36.50 Red Witch becomes two red witches at $73.00 and the $4.25 lantern becomes six lanterns costing $25.50.
> 
> View attachment 713804
> 
> ...


Chub, I’ve never gone all the way to the shipping page but I agree. Maybe they’ll post their stuff on Amazon again. When I bought from them the witch was on their site for $45 and Amazon had her for $65. I assumed shipping was included and was consistent since I found their site after my purchase. Sorry about that.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Also, looks like Ace Hardware has some stuff up. If you’re looking for blow molds, they got them! They also have a few clearance deals peppered in right now.






Harvest Decorations - Ace Hardware


Shop Harvest Decorations online at AceHardware.com and get Free Store Pickup at your neighborhood Ace.




www.acehardware.com


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks like Overstock has alot of Halloween/Fall stuff. They usually have a coupon you can use on their items. Today it is a 14% off one.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Earthbound Trading
> 
> It’s primarily a hippy store, but they have metaphysical stuff as well as a few Halloween-type items in the fall. They almost always have a sale with free shipping going on.


Thats where I got my witchy skirts on clearance!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> There is never a thread dedicated to them, but Design Toscano has some pretty ecclectic, unique items. I buy from them often, beyond Halloween decor.
> 
> Design Toscano


I have bought so many different things from themand have always been pleased


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Chub, I’ve never gone all the way to the shipping page but I agree. Maybe they’ll post their stuff on Amazon again. When I bought from them the witch was on their site for $45 and Amazon had her for $65. I assumed shipping was included and was consistent since I found their site after my purchase. Sorry about that.


One of the joys of having this site is that we can bring up stuff and others who have experience with it can offer their opinion. I don't think there's ever anything to apologize for when it's all done in an effort to help out. The number of times people have helped me out, made suggestions, or pointed out a store that had just what I was looking for more than makes up for bumping up against one I think I'll take a pass on. I still think posting this thread was brilliant, so I'm happy with the outcome even if I didn't place an order.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Looks like Overstock has alot of Halloween/Fall stuff. They usually have a coupon you can use on their items. Today it is a 14% off one.











Iron Halloween Cemetary Arch with Gate - Overstock - 26395278


Shop for Iron Halloween Cemetary Arch with Gate. Get free shipping On EVERYTHING* at Overstock - Your Online Home Decor Outlet Store! Get 5% in rewards with Club O! - 26395278




www.overstock.com





Dude.....


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Meadow - I KNOW......I saw the cemetery arch and they want a whopping $1260 for it. Outrageous.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Meadow - I KNOW......I saw the cemetery arch and they want a whopping $1260 for it. Outrageous.


I thought the best part was it said people had it in their carts. Clearly these people are people I would like 

We bought a lot after Halloween last year so I’m trying to behave. We honestly don’t need much just trying to “fine tune” things. With that being said seeing new stuff is never a bad thing!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Clearly the people that have it in their cart are not as savvy as we are on the forum. At Home sells it for $299. BIGGGGGG difference.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Clearly the people that have it in their cart are not as savvy as we are on the forum. At Home sells it for $299. BIGGGGGG difference.


I don’t know. This one is pretty intricate. The pumpkins at the top are really cool. The spider and the owls I mean just awesome!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Meadow - You're right. I just looked at the one from Overstock. Great detailing. Love the pumpkins, spider and owls too. The one from At Home is a basic gate. Do you think the one from Overstock warrants a price of $1260?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Meadow said:


> I thought the best part was it said people had it in their carts. Clearly these people are people I would like
> 
> We bought a lot after Halloween last year so I’m trying to behave. We honestly don’t need much just trying to “fine tune” things. With that being said seeing new stuff is never a bad thing!


My thoughts exactly on the fine tuning and looking at new stuff. I don’t really need anything else, but it’s fun to look. Seriously, it’s gotta be good stuff to tempt me. ? Who am I kidding? I’m so weak! Pretty new orange and black bling......


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Meadow - You're right. I just looked at the one from Overstock. Great detailing. Love the pumpkins, spider and owls too. The one from At Home is a basic gate. Do you think the one from Overstock warrants a price of $1260?


It’s a fabulous piece. Hands down. I think a piece like this, you just gotta have an amazing graveyard going with large pieces. I guess if I was going to tag it I’d go $899.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I have an arch I bought used for $60. It's now somewhat falling apart, which is the exact look I want. If I were buying one, I would buy a cheaper one and decorate it like I wanted, not be bound by someone else's tastes. If you love this and it's your taste and you're well off, go for it.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Meadow - I KNOW......I saw the cemetery arch and they want a whopping $1260 for it. Outrageous.


We live on the budget of a church mouse, so often the things we're looking at with the wonderful links everyone is providing are way beyond what we can afford. But that doesn't mean I won't take a screen shot or save an image and sock it away in our "Halloween Inspiration" files. So, while we're never going to buy a cemetery arch from Overstock, we might just create our own gate that has little critters as part of the gate design.

I am grateful for all those who have more money than we do for buying stuff. Thanks to them, all sorts of ideas flow our way.










And of course all manner of things show up at the Dollar Tree when they don't get bought from somewhere else. These two for twenty dollar lights were only a dollar a piece last year at the Dollar Tree. We took two of the skull lanterns, popped them apart, joined the back of two skulls together, flipped them upside down, and turned them into lanterns for our rat skeletons. Gotta love deep discounts along with all that inspiration.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> We live on the budget of a church mouse, so often the things we're looking at with the wonderful links everyone is providing are way beyond what we can afford. But that doesn't mean I won't take a screen shot or save an image and sock it away in our "Halloween Inspiration" files. So, while we're never going to buy a cemetery arch from Overstock, we might just create our own gate that has little critters as part of the gate design.
> 
> I am grateful for all those who have more money than we do for buying stuff. Thanks to them, all sorts of ideas flow our way.
> 
> ...


We do the same here and kudos on such a smart revamp from Dollar Tree. Sometimes it’s more about window shopping for some inspiration as opposed to actually buying.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pipresidente said:


> I have a tombstone from them that I really like.
> I think I need to get these guys!
> 
> 
> ...



I have the Nosferatu bust. He’s cool....just wish he was a little bit larger! Still nice though, fits nicely on a bookshelf.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Gotta watch out for Overstock.....it’s always a hit or miss with that one. For instance, they have 2 silicone molds, one with bats and one with ghosts. You have to put them in your cart to see the price, so I did and each one was just under $11. Ok, not bad, right? I’ve bought other molds for around $10. Seemed reasonable. However, Amazon has the same molds, plus 2 others (a witch and a skull) sold as a set of 4 and it’s only &12.99. 

As with any site you buy from, just do your homework to make sure you’re getting the best possible price!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Gotta watch out for Overstock.....it’s always a hit or miss with that one... As with any site you buy from, just do your homework to make sure you’re getting the best possible price!


This is the best advice that anyone will find on this site when it comes to the price of what we buy. It is all over the board from site to site. Trusting just one site to offer us the best deal isn't going to find us the best deal. I even picked up lights on sale for 59 cents a piece that I thought I couldn't find any cheaper than the exact same ones I found at the Dollar Tree. I mean, it's the Dollar Tree. How do you get cheaper than that? hahaha


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Restless Acres said:


> Their prices seem very low, particularly on small to medium sized props. I mean pretty consistently across the board they have the lowest price I have seen for a number of items I follow. I will definitely test shipping at least thru checkout. Sometimes with prices this low shipping can be absurd. Anyone buy from them, and or know about their shipping costs?
> To be clear their website rings true, I am not saying there are red flags of absurdly low prices, etc.


I just did an order through CostumePub.com for a 4 foot foam filled swamp gator and 4 metal signs. The shipping was $17.45. I've been trying to order that gator for awhile now, but shipping has always been more than $25 or the item has been very over-priced to make up for cheap shipping.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Found this article. I’m in the Midwest and never heard of them. Has anyone else?









Your Local Home Décor Store & Outlet | Old Time Pottery


Shop Old Time Pottery - your home décor store for everything from rugs to home furnishings, housewares & more! Buy online and pick up in-store today.




oldtimepottery.com













Halloween Shopping at Old Time Pottery


One of my favorite stores to shop for Halloween at is Old Time Pottery!!! Unfortunately, this retailer is only found in 11 states and mostly in the mid-west region of the U.S. If you have one near …



halloweenhead13.wordpress.com


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Found this article. I’m in the Midwest and never heard of them. Has anyone else?


I love Old Time Pottery, they're all over the southeast. Very similar to AtHome, but cheaper.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Okay - I live in the Midwest and I have never heard of this store. Apparently there is one about a half hours drive from me.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Okay - I live in the Midwest and I have never heard of this store. Apparently there is one about a half hours drive from me.


Road trip! You’ll have to give us a review!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

We have Old Time Pottery (OTP) here in Florida. IMO their selection for Halloween wasn't that great last year but I was able to pick up some flickering light sets that I used in a lot of my pumpkins and electric candles. I hope they have some better goodies this year...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I must live under a rock because I never heard of this store and there is one 3.5 miles from my house. Go figure!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I have a friend in Florida who mentioned a chain called “Home Centric” which is like At Home. Has anyone shopped there or know if they have seasonal merchandise?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

It's a division of Beall's Department Stores which are located throughout the Southeast US. We just got our first store open in the area but I haven't been yet. I will check it out and post if I find anything.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes, I was just there. They are still in the “back to school” merchandise mode. I was told it would be another few weeks before they were through with school supplies and then fall & Halloween items would be put out.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> It's a division of Beall's Department Stores which are located throughout the Southeast US. We just got our first store open in the area but I haven't been yet. I will check it out and post if I find anything.


I’ve never been to Beall’s. Do they do Halloween stuff also?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I’ve never been to Beall’s. Do they do Halloween stuff also?


@Meadow I don't remember Beall's carrying any significant Halloween items last year but the Beall's Outlet stores did have some cute items. I posted some of my findings from last year (August 12, 2018). I read today that the outlet stores were guinea pigs for the Home Centric brand (a Division of Bealls) so now it makes sense why they had some Halloween items in their stores last year. 



https://www.halloweenforum.com/attachments/20180812_181210_1534127822694-jpg.556657/




https://www.halloweenforum.com/attachments/20180812_120133_1534128051766-jpg.556667/




https://www.halloweenforum.com/attachments/20180812_120032_1534128075347-jpg.556669/


----------



## trachcanman (Dec 17, 2015)

Meadow said:


> There are a lot of boards about our major retailers for Halloween 2019. But, there are tons of retailers many of us have stumbled upon. If you have a little known, slightly hidden retailer please post the link and tell us about them.
> 
> For me, it’s Sheerlund.
> 
> ...


looks like you have to buy in case lots but saw several items that looked like I could find a place for. get a case of four and paint each one to look slightly different or hang dyed cheese cloth to change the appearance.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> It definitely pays to price shop. While I plan to continue investigating shipping costs and possible sales, look at the price differences for
> View attachment 713752
> View attachment 713753
> View attachment 713754
> ...




Big thanks!!! Couldnt resist brunhilda n went to laraines. Free ship. I found something else jeweled bats n spider web from kc. Yrs ago homegoods sold a three awesome jeweled spiders had to be kc. I was lucky to find two of them. Gr wouldve carried what larraines has. Very interesting what’s going on with gr rt now. ThAnks for the share bobbijo!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

There are Halloween items on https://www.overstock.com/ and https://www.wish.com/ - I get realistic eyes (half size, not balls) for my props on the Wish site. You never know what interesting Halloween items you're going to find on both of these sites.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

I didn't think about it until dawnski mentioned wish.com but https://www.aliexpress.com/af/Hallo...18140610&origin=n&catId=0&isViewCP=y&jump=afs is a great place to start looking for certain items. Like anywhere else, you have to price shop. Most things have free shipping. It almost never pays to have it shipped from the USA if given the option. The price drops, but the shipping is astronomically high.

Some things will be a great deal, others will be cheaper locally. We buy all of our black lace table cloths and curtains from them at about the best price we've seen anywhere. Heavier items like skeletons and such aren't such a great deal. We buy those locally when they go on sale.

You're actually buying from individual merchants under the Ali Express umbrella. So, even if you find the item you want, it might pay to check out other merchants who are selling it. Again, prices are all across the board, so it pays to shop around even on the site itself. Sure, you have to wait a couple of months to get stuff; but if you're looking now, your wait won't compromise your decorating.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Design Toscano is running a 20% off sitewide sale now thru 7/26 with code TOURING9


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Lukewa said:


> I'm wondering about that red witch in the Sheerlund site. She looks fantastic!


Yes!!! I want one... but you have to buy her as a 2 pack. Maybe I can get a local person to go in with me!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like Sam’s club has a few new items up. They usually only have a few items each year. Small, but mighty maybe?









Halloween at Sam's Club







www.samsclub.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Looks like Sam’s club has a few new items up. They usually only have a few items each year. Small, but mighty maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m still trying to get rid of last year’s Sam’s purchase that I HAD to have! ??


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Looks like Sam’s club has a few new items up. They usually only have a few items each year. Small, but mighty maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be the only one, but the thing I would be interested in buying is not the butler, but the sign behind him. hahaha


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Neiman Marcus has some beautiful life size Katherine's Collection items.






Katherine's Collection Duchess of Doom Halloween Decoration, 64"


Get free shipping on Katherine's Collection Duchess of Doom Halloween Decoration, 64" at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.




www.neimanmarcus.com













Katherine's Collection Standing Wizard Decor, 60"


Get free shipping on Katherine's Collection Standing Wizard Decor, 60" at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.




www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I have only ordered small paper things like Bethany Lowe place cards, but they are friendly and helpful. http://www.vintagehalloween.com/


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> I might be the only one, but the thing I would be interested in buying is not the butler, but the sign behind him. hahaha


I think you’re right. We’ve seen lots of Butler props in the past few years and a clap activated one is not exciting unless of course you want to encourage clapping I guess.

I swear when I see a prop like this all I can think, and yes I’ve said it before, is all these retailers miss the boat when they buy random items with no accompanying pieces. I’ll give it to Spirit, you could buy pretty much anything you need for their trending theme in one place.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

A Little Odd said:


> Great idea! Have never heard of that website. I really like the "Standing Witch".


oops but shipping is a bit steep!! Love that witch too.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

If this isn't OK, mods please remove, BUT with all the online ordering we do does anyone use a cash back website like Mrrebates? I use mine religiously and have gotten over $2000 back in the last 6 years. I like it much better than ebates plus they show you the available coupon codes on the site, too. Every bit helps, right? For example, Neiman Marcus gives 5% back and on Katherine's collection and that could add up quickly! If interested, here is my referral link. It is completely free to use and totally LEGIT! http://www.mrrebates.com?refid=664947









Mr. Rebates - Cash Back Shopping at 3000+ Stores


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m guessing the mods will delete that. I tried to tell people about Ebates a few years ago, not necessarily for them to use my referral code but just to let know people how to save even more since we all buy so much based on people’s recommendations, but it’s considered a commercial post. I think it takes away from the marketing ads that this site actually makes $$ from, or something along those lines. Maybe a mod can explain it better.

Never heard of that site though....why do you like it better? At first glance, it looks very similar, even from a design layout perspective.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m guessing the mods will delete that. I tried to tell people about Ebates a few years ago, not necessarily for them to use my referral code but just to let know people how to save even more since we all buy so much based on people’s recommendations, but it’s considered a commercial post. I think it takes away from the marketing ads that this site actually makes $$ from, or something along those lines. Maybe a mod can explain it better.
> 
> Never heard of that site though....why do you like it better? At first glance, it looks very similar, even from a design layout perspective.


It's all good if they delete it, just thought it was another way to save a bit as our wallets bleed! LOL I like it better because most of the time the rebates are better and there are more stores that I shop from. Also, unlike ebates, you can get your money when you want it. No automatic disbursements or waiting until you reach a certain amount set by ebates. I leave mine and don't touch it until I need for something - mostly for travel. It's my little splurge account.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

I dont have a referral code, but if you go to cashbackmonitor you can type in the store you want to shop at & it will compare and list all the sites that offer cash back, highest % first. This has saved me a lot in the past, instead of just using one cash back site.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

projectworkout said:


> I dont have a referral code, but if you go to cashbackmonitor you can type in the store you want to shop at & it will compare and list all the sites that offer cash back, highest % first. This has saved me a lot in the past, instead of just using one cash back site.


I will totally check that out. Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet but Vermont Country Store has vintage repro stuff along with some vintage candy too. This is just the beginning of their choicesI think. I've gotten some of those Gurley candle repros & they're really nice.


https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/holidays/category/halloween



They have a lot of vintage repro stuff for Christmas too


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I love the Vermont Country Store. They can be a bit expensive with their items though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet but Vermont Country Store has vintage repro stuff along with some vintage candy too. This is just the beginning of their choicesI think. I've gotten some of those Gurley candle repros & they're really nice.
> 
> 
> https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/holidays/category/halloween
> ...



You’re the 2nd person I’ve seen recently mention Gurley candles. And quite honestly I thought the first person really just meant “girly” candles. ??? I’ve never heard of them before. I think I’ve seen them before though, just didn’t know they were called Gurley candles!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet but Vermont Country Store has vintage repro stuff along with some vintage candy too. This is just the beginning of their choicesI think. I've gotten some of those Gurley candle repros & they're really nice.
> 
> 
> https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/holidays/category/halloween
> ...


I have the Halloween Gurley reproductions, too. They are awesome albeit smaller than the originals (may be part of the deal to use the molds). I also have some originals, too. I have a bunch of the Christmas (Carolers and deer) and Thanksgiving (Turkeys, Pilgrims and "Indians") reproduction candles although they are full-sized. I wish they would come up with more. The company that makes the repros is called "Two's Company" in case you want to search for them elsewhere.

Last Christmas I bought the Santa light-up pin from Vermont Country Store because I remember having one as a kid. I love that silly thing!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet but Vermont Country Store has vintage repro stuff along with some vintage candy too.


I guess my nostalgia doesn't carry a high price with it. I look at the candles and I think, "Oh, I remember those," but the desire to introduce them to a new generation doesn't go as deep as 20 bucks for three.  But that, in part, is because I remember what they cost to buy them originally. As soon as you can say, "I remember when," your pricing matrix is shot to pieces.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I have a few of the originals with the orignal prices & it does make ya sad when you see a price tag of $1 on them. I've gotten several originals off Etsy & Ebay, even found a mint in package Thanksgiving set of 2 pilgrims & 2 Native Americans at Goodwill once, but these are a good option if you want newer, cleaner versions.

Not sure if they do sales or coupons. 

For coupon access I use Honey which will automatically bring up any coupons on any shopping site.








Honey


Honey is a browser extension that automatically finds and applies coupon codes at checkout with a single click.




www.joinhoney.com


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Well....I hate everyone that contributed to this list. 12th consecutive year of "not going to spend anything on Halloween this year" is broken once again. 
Great thread!
Thank you all.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Well....I hate everyone that contributed to this list. 12th consecutive year of "not going to spend anything on Halloween this year year" is broken once again.


The fastest way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Well....I hate everyone that contributed to this list. 12th consecutive year of "not going to spend anything on Halloween this year year" is broken once again.
> Great thread!
> Thank you all.



Haha...if it makes you feel any better, you’re with like-minded people here! There are so many of us we could start a support group.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree, I say I am not going to get any more stuff, that I have to much and a month later I am making and getting more stuff.
I am a Hauntiollic and I am Happy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

stick said:


> I agree, I say I am not going to get any more stuff, that I have to much and a month later I am making and getting more stuff.
> I am a Hauntiollic and I am Happy.


The season is just starting and I went into it months ago, ever since January really, telling myself this needs to be a save/purge year because I have no space. No storage space, and no display space. Realistically I knew I was going to buy a few things, but I’ve already bought several things, will probably buy more, and have yet to get rid of one single thing yet! 

☠ NO. SELF. CONTROL. ☠


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, ONE OF US!! ONE OF US!!

For those that like repro blow molds, American Sale. Just a warning though, the shipping costs can be crazy, but if you really want it or wait for a sale it might be worth it. 

Here's what they have now, they also do Christmas blow molds:








Search Results


Search Results




www.americansale.com


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ahh!!! American Sale. Forgot about them. I got Life Sentence for like $70 from them maybe three years ago, when no one else had it. Sometimes the best finds are from less well known websites that hold onto small amounts of product for years, whereas a big site will just discount small lots and clear them out in days or weeks.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I never heard of American Sale until a couple years ago when I started to collect Lemax Spooky Town, and they had some of the older buildings I couldn’t get anywhere else. I’m pretty sure they had a sale and free shipping, because I rarely ever buy anything full price and I’ve dumped many of online carts because of shipping. Not sure how often they have them, but they do have ‘em!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Old Time Pottery had a lot today. Mostly cutesy decor but the prices were good. I grabbed the ceramic footed cauldron that reads "The witch is in", a small Jack-o-lantern wearing a purple and black striped hat, the light/sound crystal ball (it's plastic) and the LED light/sound Hocus Pocus door mat.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

More OTP goodies


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

And some more pics.... There are even more but I didn't want to overwhelm the thread with too many lol


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Stopped at another OTP location today and they had these cute faux wood blocks with beautiful graphics ($1.99 for the small ones and $2.99 for the bigger ones). Plus these light up signs ($9.99). I'm liking the happy haunting house with the purple and orange lights. Plus the purple witch hat with the huge spider with red led eyes!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I think it’s so great there are so many retailers out there still doing some Halloween items. Seems like each year my stores have less and less and I always get nervous it won’t be there the following year.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Never heard of OTP but found there is one about an hour away from me & was already intending to be up that way for 2 other stops. Those 3 acrylic light up signs/statues posted for $9.99 did me in. Must go now.

Ace Hardware was mentioned & have been procrastinating. Does anyone have anything by Citi-Talent? These are a really good buy:





Citi-Talent LED B/O Coffin Lighted Halloween Decoration 48 in. H x 4 in. W 1 pk - Ace Hardware







www.acehardware.com









Citi-Talent LED B/O Tombstone Lighted Halloween Decoration 36 in. H x 8 in. W 1 pk - Ace Hardware







www.acehardware.com





Batteryoperatedcandles.net has some nice things but they changed a bit since I've bought from them. Used to give you volume discounts & was a smaller total to qualify for free shipping. These have been out for 3 years now & bought them at a local shop for more money. They are very bright, very good on batteries, on a timer & are indoor/outdoor (although I keep them inside). Love, love, love them. Saw a few at Home Depot last year (way up high). Picture shows all 3 sizes but appears they only have 2.








Halloween Jack-o-Lantern Flameless Outdoor Candle 6 x 6 Inch - Timer


Check out the deal on Halloween Jack-o-Lantern Flameless Outdoor Candle 6 x 6 Inch - Timer at Battery Operated Candles




www.batteryoperatedcandles.net





Von Maur has put more stuff of the past day or so from when I originally searched. We are getting one soon but there is another somewhat close. This guy is cute but doesn't appear to light up so I will pass:


https://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=1619711&pos=28&pg=1


This guy would be high on my list (there are 2 other options I would probably pass on). Like this smile.


https://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=1619799&pos=31&pg=1



Collections Etc. - I have bought some seasonal stuff for quite a few years. Cute holiday shirts but buy big. Nice prices after season if left over. They will bombard you with catalogs though.








Home Decor Catalog | Gifts, Apparel, & Accessories | Collections Etc.


Find Home Decor, Gifts & Apparel, and Seasonal decorations at Collections Etc. We offer over 3,000 items $14.99 or less. Shop Today!



www.collectionsetc.com





Kirklands - This store is a little too country bumpkin for me but do have some cute seasonal stuff from time to time. They just updated their site after I went to store yesterday to see if/what they had & only had fall stuff (smelled good in there). Do like the LED skulls for $12.99. Very cute scarecrow head pillow. 





Search Results on 'Halloween' | Kirklands







www.kirklands.com





I'll stop now but sure I know of more places.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Came across a site (Fun.com) but has mixed reviews & many aren't pleasant. Lots of cute/different stuff & prices didn't seem that bad on stuff I looked at. Not sure about shipping but the biggest complaint was being charged & not getting stuff & then bad customer service. Anyone order from them before?


For those with a Halloween tree, very cute ornaments by Horrornaments, which has their own site but also found on Fun.com. Appears to be the same company for the few sold on Spirit's site. Not bad prices & some are must have for me.

Also want this water globe:








And this:








I'm a sucker for lights. The more, the better.

Meijer also is one of my main stops but they don't have anything out yet.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

We here in the Midwest have Goldman’s and normally they have some cute stuff. Has anyone checked them out lately?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Tossing out one I’ve used in the past, mostly party supplies but have scene setters and other items.

Partycheap.com





__





Cheap Halloween Party Decorations & Supplies - Great Parties, Great Prices, PartyCheap


Cheap Halloween decorations? At PartyCheap we stock a large selection of cheap Halloween party decorations and party supplies. Check out our array of spooky and funny decorations, tableware, and costumes.



www.partycheap.com


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Came across my first Halloween display yesterday while at the Dollar Tree. It's a regular stop for me during the Halloween season. Good for cheap background fillers and accessories when building props.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> We here in the Midwest have Goldman’s and normally they have some cute stuff. Has anyone checked them out lately?


The one in Naperville/Aurora closed & I can see why. That store looked like someone's garage sale but without cheap prices. Never found a thing in that store.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> The one in Naperville/Aurora closed & I can see why. That store looked like someone's garage sale but without cheap prices. Never found a thing in that store.


We stop in for seasonal stuff only. The rest of the store is sometimes... interesting. I did get a large sign maybe 4.5 feet for $19.99 which was a steal. It’s not a store I frequent often but was curious if anyone had found anything lately.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Old Time Pottery had a lot today. Mostly cutesy decor but the prices were good. I grabbed the ceramic footed cauldron that reads "The witch is in", a small Jack-o-lantern wearing a purple and black striped hat, the light/sound crystal ball (it's plastic) and the LED light/sound Hocus Pocus door mat.


Checked sight out last week & only had 10-15 items or so & nothing like what you posted. Checked again last night & same but today there is more. Must be updating their site. Really waiting for on-line to update so I can make my list before I go in a week or so. It's about an hour away but combining the road trip with other stops. Anyone in south burbs of Chicago who has never been to The Little Traveler in Geneva should put that on their list, especially when Festival of the Vine is going on.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

For anyone who likes minatures/fairy garden stuff, this place has very cute Halloween stuff & better prices than most in store. If you're on email list, they have deals quite often.





Seasonal Garden Miniatures - Seasonal Fairies | My Fairy Gardens


Renovate your fairy garden with the changing of the seasons. Choose some tombstones for your Halloween theme, a turkey for Thanksgiving, Santa minis and so much more.




myfairygardens.com


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Macys has alot of vintage halloween wall art currently on sale


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Macy's website kinda stinks as well. I searched Halloween several different ways last year & it never brought up the Martha Stewart Halloween Collection that I was looking for. Found it through the back door somehow. Only has a black cat mug showing new so I have been waiting for updates. It's packed away so can't post a pix but bought a very cute black die-cut haunted house with shimmer lining that changed colors. Was very detailed & one of my favorite Halloween items of all time. You could sit it tabletop or hang it on a wall.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

For those of you who like Bethany Lowe and Katherine’s, looks like Horchow has some goodies.






Holiday Decor at Horchow


Shop holiday decor at Horchow. Get free shipping on unique holiday Decor including decorative accents, candles, pillows, ornaments, and more.



www.horchow.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> For those of you who like Bethany Lowe and Katherine’s, looks like Horchow has some goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I shop on that site, I need to put blinders on. The want is real ?

I’m kicking myself for not buying a couple of Bethany Lowe things about 2 weeks before they updated the site with new inventory for Halloween. They still had last year’s stuff out there and it was included in the sitewide sale they had going on at the time which was 30% off (which usually excludes their high end designers). But then about 2 weeks later, all of the older stock was removed, new stuff was added, and they are no longer included in their sitewide sales. Guess we have to wait til Halloween is over to see if we can get a sale ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Whenever I shop on that site, I need to put blinders on. The want is real ?
> 
> I’m kicking myself for not buying a couple of Bethany Lowe things about 2 weeks before they updated the site with new inventory for Halloween. They still had last year’s stuff out there and it was included in the sitewide sale they had going on at the time which was 30% off (which usually excludes their high end designers). But then about 2 weeks later, all of the older stock was removed, new stuff was added, and they are no longer included in their sitewide sales. Guess we have to wait til Halloween is over to see if we can get a sale ?


You know there was something I was looking at buying from last year’s stock too. And I put it off. And it totally disappeared and now I have no front porch display. So I totally understand!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Von Maur has more stuff added. Figures I've been looking for the Raz Frankenstein water globe candle but I only show them carrying the Pumpkin one but also want that too..









I heard Von Maur never has coupons or deals either but good that they do have free ship & returns.
Nice votive holders for $5


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Menards added a new prop. Not thrilled about sound activated but happy to see a new full size prop.



https://www.menards.com/main/72-standing-vampire-skeleton/5330-72254/p-1452209488391-c-19081.htm?tid=8001297723499143802&ipos=7


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got excited when I saw this email when I read the subject line, but it’s for yet again only valid for Lori Mitchell items. Gosh darn you Christmas Traditions!


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

I have some cr


Spirits Vineyard said:


> There is never a thread dedicated to them, but Design Toscano has some pretty ecclectic, unique items. I buy from them often, beyond Halloween decor.
> 
> Design Toscano


Creepy tree faces from them


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

Frankie's Girl said:


> https://www.pyramidcollection.com/
> 
> 
> ^witch/magic/dragons/fairies and some steampunk. They have mostly clothing and jewelry, but there's some interesting decor there too. I have not ordered from them, but I believe they've been around for ages so it's likely they're safe?


i've ordered from them. i have a LOVELY spiderweb shawl/cape. i love it.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

https://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.aspx?ID=51,4254&T1=P93400


this is the shawl/cape thing i have.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

Meadow said:


> Found this article. I’m in the Midwest and never heard of them. Has anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's one up the street from me. they're pretty great, honestly. sometimes the quality can be hit or miss, but if you need glassware, or are furnishing a wedding and need 20 of the same vase, or similar ones, they're awesome. they have a great fake-flower area too. pretty good pricing.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

omg, i need to go to old time pottery. those pix are giving me grabby-hands-syndrome.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

yoboseiyo said:


> https://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.aspx?ID=51,4254&T1=P93400
> 
> 
> this is the shawl/cape thing i have.


That’s really pretty. ??


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ohhhhh jeez Louise. Ok my cherished enablers......help me out... Man I've avoided horchow and just had to go look... Bethany lowes got several freaking great witch frog pieces I want to go with my gr bewitched n kc stuff. Is there any other stores other thAn christmascollections or holiday barn that have her a bit less. I have a "list" I now am obsessing over, in need of support group level! Ouuuu bio!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

For the weird items, and a full list of real lab equipment, check out Science and Surplus. https://www.sciplus.com/
I'm close enough to visit them in person and browse around. everything from WWII Gas Masks to bunsen burners. odd stuff you will never find anywhere else.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Therewolf said:


> For the weird items, and a full list of real lab equipment, check out Science and Surplus. https://www.sciplus.com/
> I'm close enough to visit them in person and browse around. everything from WWII Gas Masks to bunsen burners. odd stuff you will never find anywhere else.



What a fun site! I love the punny, sarcastic humor they use as well when describing some of their items.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Ohhhhh jeez Louise. Ok my cherished enablers......help me out... Man I've avoided horchow and just had to go look... Bethany lowes got several freaking great witch frog pieces I want to go with my gr bewitched n kc stuff. Is there any other stores other thAn christmascollections or holiday barn that have her a bit less. I have a "list" I now am obsessing over, in need of support group level! Ouuuu bio!


I feel your pain! LOL! I’m in the same boat and fear my addiction is out of control. I don’t need enablers, I need an intervention! ???


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> What a fun site! I love the punny, sarcastic humor they use as well when describing some of their items.


I can wander around that place for an hour or more just finding hidden jems. They have real lab equipment and all kinds of strange stuff. Known for selling the famous 'Rubber Chicken' if you ever seen Svengoolie out of the Chicago area.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> For the weird items, and a full list of real lab equipment, check out Science and Surplus. https://www.sciplus.com/
> I'm close enough to visit them in person and browse around. everything from WWII Gas Masks to bunsen burners. odd stuff you will never find anywhere else.


Another great site for the Lab rats and Pyros out there.... http://unitednuclear.com/
Where else are you going to get a real Geiger counter?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Ohhhhh jeez Louise. Ok my cherished enablers......help me out... Man I've avoided horchow and just had to go look... Bethany lowes got several freaking great witch frog pieces I want to go with my gr bewitched n kc stuff. Is there any other stores other thAn christmascollections or holiday barn that have her a bit less. I have a "list" I now am obsessing over, in need of support group level! Ouuuu bio!


They’ve added some really nice items this year for both Bethany Lowe and Katherine’s Collection. I noticed they added back some of last year’s items as well, which they had temporarily removed. Oh I want them allllllllll! 

No space, or the $$$, so ‘’tis nothing but a pipe dream ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ace Hardware is doing 15% off, today only with the code AUG19 at checkout. Guess I’m getting some white pumpkins.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ace really ticked me off last week. Went to buy 4 items, one of which was a flat door flag by Evergreen for Sis, & they keep splitting order in 2. Wanted $24+ to ship her $10 door flag separate from my large items, where all 3 of mine would ship at $17+. Since they mentioned size & weight, I changed 1 of mine to "ship free to store" (the only item that offered this option) & it then put her door flag with 2 of my items for the same $17+ & put my other one separate for the $24+. I emailed customer service since that door flag could actually have been sent in a padded envelope..no weight, very little size & won't go into the rest but was like talking to a wall after 3 attempts. Last email I sent them was "USELESS"!!! I really wanted that stuff since it was on clearance & marked down quite a bit. As of last night, shows marked down even more. UGH!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Demented Diva said:


> Has anyone ordered from Classy Halloween? Saw a few things I'd like to order but I wonder if it's legit.


Just placed an order. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Actually had bought this "ship free to store" before they ticked me off. Bought the Santa's Best Ghost & Spider in store last year but couldn't find the bat. These are very bright & well made & have the option to hang or stake:


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Also forgot to mention that Neiman Marcus carries a bunch of Katherine's Collection, Bethany Lowe & Karen Didion stuff many people on here like & they have quite a few pieces.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> Ace really ticked me off last week. Went to buy 4 items, one of which was a flat door flag by Evergreen for Sis, & they keep splitting order in 2. Wanted $24+ to ship her $10 door flag separate from my large items, where all 3 of mine would ship at $17+. Since they mentioned size & weight, I changed 1 of mine to "ship free to store" (the only item that offered this option) & it then put her door flag with 2 of my items for the same $17+ & put my other one separate for the $24+. I emailed customer service since that door flag could actually have been sent in a padded envelope..no weight, very little size & won't go into the rest but was like talking to a wall after 3 attempts. Last email I sent them was "USELESS"!!! I really wanted that stuff since it was on clearance & marked down quite a bit. As of last night, shows marked down even more. UGH!


Sorry Ace was not shopper friendly. I’ve never ordered from them online so I guess I have a potential adventure waiting for me.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Thought it was interesting this retailer had the same misting bottle Lowe’s has. 






willowmanorshop.net - willowmanorshop Resources and Information.


willowmanorshop.net is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, willowmanorshop.net has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




www.willowmanorshop.net


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Thought it was interesting this retailer had the same misting bottle Lowe’s has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joann has it too: Lab Beaker

It's no longer available on Lowe's site.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Joann has it too: Lab Beaker
> 
> It's no longer available on Lowe's site.


Why is it gone from Lowe’s? That’s weird.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Why is it gone from Lowe’s? That’s weird.


No idea. They're doing some weird stuff. I ordered this new pumpkin stack from them as well. They canceled my order and removed it from the site.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> No idea. They're doing some weird stuff. I ordered this new pumpkin stack from them as well. They canceled my order and removed it from the site.


Wow. I must have missed this happened. That silly job getting in the way of my Halloween updates. Thanks so much for info. It’s weird cause on their landing page you can see the item still.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Wow. I must have missed this happened. That silly job getting in the way of my Halloween updates. Thanks so much for info. It’s weird cause on their landing page you can see the item still.


I saved the link to the beaker to my pinterest page. It no longer comes up though, when you search their site. Guess they're both going to be in store only.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> I saved the link to the beaker to my pinterest page. It no longer comes up though, when you search their site. Guess they're both going to be in store only.


Not to be a hater... does it seem like a lot of retailers this year are making it slightly hard to shop for Halloween items?

Broken items, lost items, missing website items, coupon issues. I don’t know maybe it’s the norm.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Not to be a hater... does it seem like a lot of retailers this year are making it slightly hard to shop for Halloween items?


Definitely. Fortunately, I already got 95% of the stuff I want though. All the good stuff will be gone, when the "normal" people, start shopping in late September & October.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Definitely. Fortunately, I already got 95% of the stuff I want though. All the good stuff will be gone, when the "normal" people, start shopping in late September & October.


I’m right there with you. There’s really not a lot to buy this year and to be completely honest there’s only one item left on the list minus a build which I’m still working out. Everything else is for 12:01 AM on 11/1.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Meadow said:


> You are most welcome! I’m so surprised there are so many!
> 
> Also adding one more for those not in the Midwest, I also have had really good luck with the Pumpkin Hollow collection at Menards. If you don’t have a Menards, it’s like a regional Lowe’s. They have some leftovers from last year up on their site now.
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/home-decor/halloween/c-12270.htm


There stuff is amazing, it’s where I got my happy Halloween led sign from. Love Menards!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Spooktacularbre said:


> There stuff is amazing, it’s where I got my happy Halloween led sign from. Love Menards!


Menard's has been my go-to Halloween stop for years, but Home Depot has been making big progress over the past few years. Menards has smaller stuff, and the SpookyTown collection. HD is great for BIG items.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Anyone plan on getting this from Scentsy? Release is set for Sept 1st. Thoughts on the $65 price tag? Is it worth it? My niece sells Scentsy and asked me if I wanted to pre-order yesterday. She knows I'm such a fan of all things TNBC! ?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Macy's had 86 items listed for quite a while now & some are Dept. 56 (which is now on sale). Searched again last night looking for Martha Stewart Collection Halloween & now has over 900 items but all but about 2-3 pages are Halloween Wall Art for those who like that.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> For the weird items, and a full list of real lab equipment, check out Science and Surplus. https://www.sciplus.com/
> I'm close enough to visit them in person and browse around. everything from WWII Gas Masks to bunsen burners. odd stuff you will never find anywhere else.


they name things like i do. i love it.


----------

